# Rede de Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras Certificadas - Troposfera



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Atendendo ao número significativo de estações meteorológicas “amadoras” existentes em Portugal, em que para muitas delas se desconhecem as reais condições de instalação, a Troposfera está a criar uma Rede de estações “certificadas”, de forma a garantir a fiabilidade dos dados registados pelas mesmas, garantindo também a melhor disponibilização de informação correcta à população em geral, bem como às várias entidades oficiais.

A todos os interessados e proprietários de estação meteorológicas, e que gostassem de ver as vossas estações associadas a uma rede "certificada", têm toda a informação disponível neste link.
Mais do que dizer esta estação é melhor que aquela, interessa sobretudo garantir a fidedignidade dos dados disponibilizados ao público, e será esse o nosso objectivo.

Qualquer dúvida basta consultar o link atrás referido ou contactarem-nos para o info@troposfera.pt

Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Parabens pela iniciativa. Não é que me importe muito com certficações mas importo-me com a fiablidade dos dados. A proliferação de determinados tipos de "estações" muitas delas mal instaladas, está a tornar o WU num caos, com dados sem qualquer valor.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2018 às 12:04)

Werk_AG disse:


> Parabens pela iniciativa. Não é que me importe muito com certficações mas importo-me com a fiablidade dos dados. A proliferação de determinados tipos de "estações" muitas delas mal instaladas, está a tornar o WU num caos, com dados sem qualquer valor.



Exacto.... o objectivo é mesmo esse... tentar fazer uma triagem e juntar na mesma rede, estações que garantam a fiabilidade dos dados.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

A nossa Rede de Estações Certificadas vai começando a crescer, e quem estiver interessado, não hesite em contactar-nos.  

Para quem andar interessado em adquirir uma estação meteorológica, estamos em condições, neste momento, de fornecer estações meteorológicas de qualidade e a bom preço. Contactem-nos!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jul 2018 às 17:20)

Boa tarde.
Desculpam a franqueza... e reavivando este tópico novamente! Mas é pena um projecto destes não despertar o interesse dos mais entusiastas da meteorologia e proprietários de estações meteorológicas (ainda por cima, há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas e de qualidade...).
Já temos alguns aderentes, mas gostava de ver mais gente interessada em integrar uma rede de estações realmente fidedigna e em cujos valores registados se pode confiar.  Ainda para mais com estes dias extremamente quentes que iremos ter agora... em que convém que todos os valores registados sejam o mais correctos possíveis..

Fica o desabafo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 00:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Desculpam a franqueza... e reavivando este tópico novamente! Mas é pena um projecto destes não despertar o interesse dos mais entusiastas da meteorologia e proprietários de estações meteorológicas (ainda por cima, há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas e de qualidade...).
> Já temos alguns aderentes, mas gostava de ver mais gente interessada em integrar uma rede de estações realmente fidedigna e em cujos valores registados se pode confiar.  Ainda para mais com estes dias extremamente quentes que iremos ter agora... em que convém que todos os valores registados sejam o mais correctos possíveis..
> 
> Fica o desabafo...


Amanha pago as cotas e começamos a tratar do processo


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2018 às 01:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Desculpam a franqueza... e reavivando este tópico novamente! Mas é pena um projecto destes não despertar o interesse dos mais entusiastas da meteorologia e proprietários de estações meteorológicas (ainda por cima, há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas e de qualidade...).
> Já temos alguns aderentes, mas gostava de ver mais gente interessada em integrar uma rede de estações realmente fidedigna e em cujos valores registados se pode confiar.  Ainda para mais com estes dias extremamente quentes que iremos ter agora... em que convém que todos os valores registados sejam o mais correctos possíveis..
> 
> Fica o desabafo...



Só têm 4 estações certificadas? 

Há por aí pessoal com boas estações que ainda não deve ter tido conhecimento deste projeto, é preciso apostar na divulgação, o facebook do MeteoPT era uma hipótese.


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia! Por acaso admira-me não haver mais adesão na certificação de estações, há estações com qualidade +, de norte a sul e maior parte delas pertencem a membros do forum.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

MSantos disse:


> Só têm 4 estações certificadas?
> 
> Há por aí pessoal com boas estações que ainda não deve ter tido conhecimento deste projeto, é preciso apostar na divulgação, o facebook do MeteoPT era uma hipótese.





Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Por acaso admira-me não haver mais adesão na certificação de estações, há estações com qualidade +, de norte a sul e maior parte delas pertencem a membros do forum.



Pois.. é um facto.. há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas.. e que faziam todo o sentido integrar esta "rede".. falta é interesse em aderir ao projecto...  Mas vamos andando devagarinho e fazer nova divulgação outra vez... obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois.. é um facto.. há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas.. e que faziam todo o sentido integrar esta "rede".. falta é interesse em aderir ao projecto...  Mas vamos andando devagarinho e fazer nova divulgação outra vez... obrigado.



Divulgação é a palavra de ordem! 

Se as estações do nosso colega @RedeMeteo entrarem seria uma mais valia!


----------



## Toby (2 Ago 2018 às 06:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Amanha pago as cotas e começamos a tratar do processo



Bom dia,
Muito bonito sítio Internet


----------



## Toby (2 Ago 2018 às 07:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Desculpam a franqueza... e reavivando este tópico novamente! Mas é pena um projecto destes não despertar o interesse dos mais entusiastas da meteorologia e proprietários de estações meteorológicas (ainda por cima, há por aí muitas estações bem instaladas e de qualidade...).
> Já temos alguns aderentes, mas gostava de ver mais gente interessada em integrar uma rede de estações realmente fidedigna e em cujos valores registados se pode confiar.  Ainda para mais com estes dias extremamente quentes que iremos ter agora... em que convém que todos os valores registados sejam o mais correctos possíveis..
> 
> Fica o desabafo...



Bom dia,

Sim, é deceptivo com quatro estações…
É talvez o pagamento da contribuição que é o obstáculo?

Seria necessário talvez pôr em linha os dados para a visibilidade do projeto.
Ao início de maneira simples:
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php
Ou (ensaio rapidamente feito com Muse):






Para a coerência entre as estações, como esta rede feita?
As derivações entre as marcas não são o mesma: tolerância, não medida (tempos entre 2 medidas) e sobretudo o método de aposta em linha?
Há gordas diferenças entre WeatherLink e WU.

Recordo que posso ocupar-se (GRATUITAMENTE) de pôr em linha as estações portuguesas sobre InfoClimat.

É necessário um Davis VP2 e uma conexão WeatherLink.
As condições de instalações são o mesma.
Sou a única estação amador, os outros são desMETAR/SYNOP






Uma colaboração com InfoClimat é do bónus
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=05
https://www.infoclimat.fr/cartes/ob...abri/peninsule-iberique-espagne-portugal.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie-mensuelle/000EX/juillet/2018/alcobaca.html

Um membro de InfoClimat fez um pequeno "software" simples, que posso traduzir em português

Tablette:






Mobile:


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2018 às 08:57)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sim, é deceptivo com quatro estações…
> É talvez o pagamento da contribuição que é o obstáculo?
> ...



Bom dia. O pagamento da contribuição não nos parece que seja o impedimento.. aliás.. trata-se apenas das cotas da associação, que têm um valor "irrisório" (menos de 1€ por mês  )

Quanto às restantes dicas, iremos enviar Mensagem privada. Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (2 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia. O pagamento da contribuição não nos parece que seja o impedimento.. aliás.. trata-se apenas das cotas da associação, que têm um valor "irrisório" (menos de 1€ por mês  )
> 
> Quanto às restantes dicas, iremos enviar Mensagem privada. Obrigado.



Bom dia,

Sou totalmente de acordo, não é elevado mas certas pessoas pensam diferentemente .
Respondo esta noite à mensagem privada mas por email (mais fácil para mim com o meu dicionário…)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

E a minha estação entra para a rede de estações certificadas pela TROPOSFERA.  
O meu muito obrigado.

Mais novidades para breve, agora que já consigo apresentar correctamente os dados no WU deste o início deste mês. 

O link do WU da mesma:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9

"NOVA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA CERTIFICADA PELA TROPOSFERA

A estação Meteorológica de Cacela/Manta Rota/Buraco, é a mais recente estação certificada pela Troposfera e faz agora parte da nossa Rede de Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras Certificadas.

Esta rede, pretende agregar num mesmo espaço, as estações meteorológicas amadoras que reúnem todos os requisitos de instalação necessários à obtenção de dados fidedignos e representativos do local onde estão instaladas.

Para mais informações ou caso tenham uma estação e estejam interessados em aderir a esta Rede, não hesitem em contactar-nos.  

http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/rede-de-estacoes"


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2018 às 10:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E a minha estação entra para a rede de estações certificadas pela TROPOSFERA.
> O meu muito obrigado.
> 
> Mais novidades para breve, agora que já consigo apresentar correctamente os dados no WU deste o início deste mês.
> ...




Obrigado pelo interesse!  É mais uma estação bem instalada a fazer parte desta rede!


----------

